# Presentation at Oceans 22, Myrtle Beach



## amycurl (May 16, 2016)

Just got back from our "free" weekend getaway package to MB, and toured the new Oceans 22, which is *gorgeous* and so much nicer than AOC, imo. 

They put us up at the Carolinian Beach Resort, right next door to AOC. Couple interesting things about this: we had a *huge* one bedrooom OV suite, with a balcony that ran down the entire length of the living room. Amazing view--not sure that ocean front would have been much better. The CBR is managed by "Oceana Resorts" which also manages the non-HGVC parts of AOC, I guess, because AOC is listed as an Oceana Resort, and there's promo material for the dining/spa options at AOC in all of the elevators, lobby, etc. But then this really confused me: the branding was "Carolinian Beach Resort, an Oceana Resort by Wyndham Vacation Rentals." What the what?!?

I will say that the new sales presentation center is large and beautiful. It was the *most low pressure* sales presentation we've ever had (well, except for that one time at Marriott's Surfwatch when we were in and out and at gifting in about 35 minutes.) The sales woman, who was very pleasant and quickly figured out I knew what I was talking about, was very keen on insisting that MB has the lowest cost/point and lowest MF/pt in the system, which didn't seem right to me, but I wasn't there to argue. Or buy the 5,700 pts for $33K that they offered. :hysterical:

Have any TUGgers stayed at Oceans 22 yet? The two bedroom was nicely laid out, but there are some odd things--the second bedroom has a window that looks out onto an enclosed hallway (so no privacy, or breeze, or view--clearly there for fire regulations only)--and the living room has a small two-person pull out (must only pull out into a double bed--no way is that a queen pull out.) The 3-bedroom is yuuuuge, but again--in the living room there is a small couch, this time with a settee attachment. But, in the one bedroom, the living room is larger than in either the one or two bedroom, and it has a great, full-sized sectional in it. How does that make any sense?  There are no studios at Oceans 22, and no lock-offs. And no balcony or balcony access off of any of the bedrooms. The pool/beach access is much better designed than AOC.

It was Bike Week, which I wasn't aware of at the time I booked it, but it wasn't as bad as I was worried about (at least, not at that part of the beach.) And the weather was amazing all weekend--it's supposed to rain the rest of the week. 

Anybody have any questions? or other thoughts? Just thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## alphatangomike (May 20, 2016)

Glad to hear that you liked the Ocean22 property. We're checking in to Ocean22 tomorrow afternoon. Have reserved a week in a 1 bedroom oceanfront. Really looking forward to it - it's our first time in the area.


----------



## Dojan123 (May 21, 2016)

We stayed at Ocean22 a few weeks ago. The place is very nice. My only concern were the elevators. Like Anderson they need more.


----------



## escapeartist (Jun 6, 2016)

*Oceans 22 nice location*

We stayed at Oceans 22 in late December, 2015.  Unfortunately they gave us an awful room (front, 4th floor, very noisy near trash pickup) and the owners presentation was exceptionally high pressure.  Other than that, it was a nice property and I liked it a lot. Going back in December again!

Myrtle Beach is nice during that part of the year due to lack of crowds.  The beach was great.


----------



## somuchtodo2 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Ocean 22*

June 2016 - We just returned from our trip to Myrtle Beach - Ocean 22.

We found that it was much cheaper to fly into Charleston from NY.  It is a 2 hour drive from the airport to the hotel.  On our way to the hotel, we stopped in Murrells Inlet.  We strolled the boardwalk and had a wonderful seafood lunch.  On our return to the airport we visited the South Carolina Aquarium.

This is a beautiful facility.  

Notes.  There is no restaurant on the property, but many good places to eat within walking distance.  The Piggly Wiggly Supermarket is a half mile walk.  

The One Bedroom Unit only has mirrors in the bathroom. So the only place to apply makeup is in the bathroom. Also, there is a sliding frosted glass door between the bedroom and bathroom.  If you turn on the bathroom light at night, you light up the bedroom. A light sleeper may want to bring an eye shade.


----------



## mjack47 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have not been to Myrtle Beach but plan on it in 2017.  I'm sure I am over  reacting but I worry about hurricane season which I believe runs June thru Dec, Then you try to avoid  Jan, Feb etc when it is cool. It is just my wife and I, so we can go anytime. It would appear May to be ideal. Anyone have thoughts.  Thanks


----------



## cds62 (Jun 13, 2016)

If you decide to visit Myrtle Beach in May just make sure you check the dates in relation to two motorcycle events that take place in May. Both bring a lot of people to the area and can make getting around very difficult. You may want to try to the first two weeks in June. It is a great time of year to visit. I would not worry too much about hurricanes since you can't control the weather.


----------



## onenotesamba (Jun 13, 2016)

We're staying at Anderson right now, and when we checked in to get our "Welcome" package, the person working the desk told us that they were giving "courtesy tours" of Ocean22 to owners who weren't doing a presentation or owners update.  She also mentioned that they were about to start selling Hilton Head, and that there was some sort of $199 weekend that they'd be offering to folks who'd be willing to do a sales pitch in Hilton Head.  I think it was only 2 nights.  

She did say, "I don't know what your deal is, or if you're looking to upgrade..." and then continued on to opine that the developer buy-in to Ocean22 was the lowest in the system.  We didn't out ourselves as resale purchasers, but she said if we knew of anyone who might be interested in doing two nights in Hilton Head for $199, with a presentation attached, that we should e-mail her.  PM me if anyone wants that info.


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

How hard is it to reserve Myrtle Beach at 9 months?


----------



## GT75 (Jun 14, 2016)

moto x said:


> How hard is it to reserve Myrtle Beach at 9 months?



Fairly easy (except during event week, Forth of July).


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

GT75 said:


> Fairly easy (except during event week, Forth of July).



Thanks.  Fairly easily for all unit types or only if you are flexible.

Hopefully Hilton Head is the same.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 14, 2016)

amycurl said:


> Just got back from our "free" weekend getaway package to MB, and toured the new Oceans 22, which is *gorgeous* and so much nicer than AOC, imo.
> 
> They put us up at the Carolinian Beach Resort, right next door to AOC. Couple interesting things about this: we had a *huge* one bedrooom OV suite, with a balcony that ran down the entire length of the living room. Amazing view--not sure that ocean front would have been much better. The CBR is managed by "Oceana Resorts" which also manages the non-HGVC parts of AOC, I guess, because AOC is listed as an Oceana Resort, and there's promo material for the dining/spa options at AOC in all of the elevators, lobby, etc. But then this really confused me: the branding was "Carolinian Beach Resort, an Oceana Resort by Wyndham Vacation Rentals." What the what?!?
> 
> ...



I believe Wyndham Vacation Rentals is the property management company.  Not to be confused with Wyndham Vacation Ownership.  WVR manages lots of vacation homes and other private properties, too.

The relationships and affiliations are a real bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 15, 2016)

moto x said:


> Thanks.  Fairly easily for all unit types or only if you are flexible.
> 
> Hopefully Hilton Head is the same.



Yes, I believe all unit types.   Our course, it is best to book right at 9 month window to get the best availability (as is most places depending upon to time of year).      During this summer, MB is most booked.   I start seeing some availability in October right now.    

We went during school spring break (week after Easter) this year.     We had a 3 bedroom plus and 2 bedroom plus booked early.      I was able to book another 3 bedroom plus on the way there (obviously, we had a large group).     We have stayed at Anderson Ocean Club several times in previous years.

I am hoping for the same concerning Hilton Head.    We will find that out soon because I want to moving my home weeks to early summertime.


----------



## Helios (Jun 16, 2016)

GT75 said:


> Yes, I believe all unit types.   Our course, it is best to book right at 9 month window to get the best availability (as is most places depending upon to time of year).      During this summer, MB is most booked.   I start seeing some availability in October right now.
> 
> We went during school spring break (week after Easter) this year.     We had a 3 bedroom plus and 2 bedroom plus booked early.      I was able to book another 3 bedroom plus on the way there (obviously, we had a large group).     We have stayed at Anderson Ocean Club several times in previous years.
> 
> I am hoping for the same concerning Hilton Head.    We will find that out soon because I want to moving my home weeks to early summertime.



Hopefully availability is similar.  

How many units do the MB properties have?


----------



## GT75 (Jun 17, 2016)

moto x said:


> How many units do the MB properties have?



MB - Ocean 22: 220 units 
     - Anderson Beach Club: 152 units
HH - Ocean Oak: 125 units



http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/where-go/ocean-22-opens-myrtle-beach-south-carolina

http://news.hiltonworldwide.com/ind...n-grand-vacations-club-at-anderson-ocean-club

http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/your-club/hilton-grand-vacations-club-coming-hilton-head-island-sc


----------



## onenotesamba (Jun 17, 2016)

While staying at Anderson this week, we popped over to Ocean 22 for a "courtesy tour" (we weren't signed up for a presentation or owners' update).  We got to see a couple of the rooms--really nice.  The salesperson who showed us the property mentioned that Hilton is building another resort just down the beach, closer to the Boardwalk where there's currently a vacant lot.  I think the cross street might be 13th?

So, more Myrtle Beach inventory is on the horizon, if you're interested in booking at the "Redneck Riviera."


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 18, 2016)

onenotesamba said:


> ... So, more Myrtle Beach inventory is on the horizon, if you're interested in booking at the "Redneck Riviera."



I thought "Redneck Riviera" referred to the Florida Panhandle.
... which, IMHO, has better beaches than Myrtle's.  

IMHO, they need to replace Intrawest's Sandestin resort. But it seems that
HGVC's penchant for concentrating resorts in certain areas has not abated. 
.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 18, 2016)

$5.78/pt. sounds right for being the lowest direct price HGVC currently offered - just curious - What were the BPs that went along with that?


----------



## onenotesamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> I thought "Redneck Riviera" referred to the Florida Panhandle.
> ... which, IMHO, has better beaches than Myrtle's.



That could be--but I heard someone use that term for Myrtle this week, while I was here.  I'm willing to stand corrected.  We did see two guys sitting in lawn chairs in the back of a pickup truck parked in front of a fireworks store, however, so...  the moniker would seem to fit.


----------



## Helios (Jun 18, 2016)

onenotesamba said:


> That could be--but I heard someone use that term for Myrtle this week, while I was here.  I'm willing to stand corrected.  We did see two guys sitting in lawn chairs in the back of a pickup truck parked in front of a fireworks store, however, so...  the moniker would seem to fit.



Sounds like the term has expanded its geographic reach.  I saw some pretty interesting stuff when I was there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 18, 2016)

More than you need to know...
-------------------------------

Per www.urbandictionary.com ...
"The Redneck Rivera is located on the Emerald Coast in the The Florida Panhandle...
Also called LA -- Lower Alabama..."

Per Wikipedia:
'Redneck Riviera' is the title of a 1996 song by Tom T. Hall. Lyrics include:
Gulf Shores up through Apalachicola
They got beaches of the whitest sand
Nobody cares if gramma's got a tattoo
Or Bubba's got a hot wing in his hand...
.
.


----------

